# Imports & taxes



## Colleen & Brian (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi all
I am looking for a bit of advice as regards to the problems we might encounter with the import of freight. Has anyone lost property through import censorship and what kind of import taxes have you faced. Any tips on unexpected no go areas for packing or useful stories would be gladly recieved.
Colleen & Brian


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Colleen and Brian

Have a look on our sister site totally property as there was quite some discussion on this.

Furniture in Hurghada - Page 8

Regards

Alison


----------

